# Overclocking Failed , Help Neended E8400



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have
P5Q-E
[email protected]
4 GB TWIN 2X 4096 - 8500 C5DF G

i am using these settings :

AI Overclock tuner: MANUAL 
CPU Ratio Setting: 8.0
FSB Frequency: 450
PCI-E Frequency: 100 
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO
DRAM Frequency: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: AUTO 
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: AUTO 
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: AUTO 
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: AUTO 
DRAM Timing Control: AUTO 

1st Information: 5-5-5-18-3-54-6-3 
2nd Information: 8-3-5-4-6-4-6 
3rd Information: 14-5-1-6-6 

DRAM Static Read Control: DISABLED
DRAM Read Training: DISABLED
MEM. OC Charger: ENABLED
AI Clock Twister: LIGHT
AI Transaction Booster: AUTO

CPU Voltage: 1.32
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): Auto 
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): Auto 
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
FSB Termination Voltage: AUTO 
DRAM Voltage: Auto
NB Voltage: Auto
NB GTL Reference: Auto 
SBridge Voltage: Auto
PCIE SATA Voltage: AUTO 

Load Line Calibration: AUTO 
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled 
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO 
NB Clock Skew : AUTO 
CPU Margin Enhancement: OPTIMIZED

Advanced Settings
C1e: Disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled
Intel(r) Virtualization tech: Disabled
CPU TM Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled

I am Getting "Overclocked Failed" Error. Can anyone SUggest anything 
Also, Suggest me settings for my 1066 Ram


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

try manually setting these and let me know how it goes .......we can tweak upwards after you get these proven stable

JumperFree Configuration Settings:

AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 9

FSB Strap to North Bridge: Auto
(333 recommended, 400 can be used too)

FSB Frequency: 333
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1066
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: AUTO
DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: 55
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to READ Delay (D): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (S): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (D): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): AUTO

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Auto
AI Transaction Booster: Auto
Common Performance Level [10] If I set previous to manual this one is at 5
Pull-In of CHA PH1: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH2: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH3: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH4: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH1: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH2: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH3: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH4: DISABLED

CPU Voltage: 1.20 (max 1.3625)
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): AUTO
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): AUTO
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.50 (2 templates used it like this) (min 1.4)(max 1.56)
FSB Termination Voltage: AUTO (possibly 1.3)
DRAM Voltage: 2.1 (By RAM Manufacturer – P5Q Board overvolts by 0.08 avg)

NB Voltage: 1.1 – 1.20. (up to 1.30 for a 4ghz overclock)
can be [AUTO] if the FSB is below 400MHz, rising to 1.3V for 400-500MHz and a maximum of 1.4V for 500MHz and above (quote: Intel)

NB GTL Reference: AUTO

SBridge Voltage: 1.20
Controls HDD, LAN, Audio etc. go up to 1.3V

PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : Auto (possilbly 400?)
NB Clock Skew : Auto (possibly 100?)
CPU Margin Enhancement: Optimized

Advance CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Setting: 9
CPU VID: Default Don't have this option
C1E Suppport: Disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled
Intel® Virtualization Tech: Disabled
Vanderpool Technology: Disabled (dont have this either)
CPU TM Function: Enabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled



I'm going to start at those voltages and check they run 24/7 stable.

If they do i'm going to start slowing tweeking them up to a 4ghz overclock


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Print these out ; these are stocks settings at 3.0 ghz for your E8400


Intel E8400 E0 3.0Ghz 
ThermalRight Ultra Extreme w/ Antec 3 speed 
4870 1GB GDDR5 PCS+
Asus P5Q E P45
OCZ 4GB 1066MHz 8500 Reaper
Samsung 750GB SATA II
XP 64
Corsair TX 750W


The basic settings for NO overclock are as follows:

AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 9

FSB Strap to North Bridge: Auto
(333 recommended, 400 can be used too)

FSB Frequency: 333
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1066
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: AUTO
DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to READ Delay (D): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (S): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (D): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): AUTO

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Auto
AI Transaction Booster: Auto
Common Performance Level [10] If I set previous to manual this one is at 5
Pull-In of CHA PH1: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH2: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH3: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH4: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH1: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH2: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH3: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH4: DISABLED

CPU Voltage: 1.20 (max 1.3625)
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): AUTO
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): AUTO
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.50 (min 1.4)(max 1.56)
FSB Termination Voltage: AUTO (possibly 1.3)
DRAM Voltage: 2.1 (By RAM Manufacturer – P5Q Board overvolts by 0.08 avg)

NB Voltage: 1.10
can be [AUTO] if the FSB is below 400MHz, rising to 1.3V for 400-500MHz and a maximum of 1.4V for 500MHz and above (quote: Intel)

NB GTL Reference: AUTO

SBridge Voltage: 1.10
Controls HDD, LAN, Audio etc. go up to 1.3V

PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : Auto
NB Clock Skew : Auto

Advance CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Setting: 9
C1E Suppport: Disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled
Intel® Virtualization Tech: Disabled
CPU TM Function: Enabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled



here are the changes to get to 4.0ghz ..(but we dont want to go that high right off the starting line ....... compare the 4.0 settings and you will compare those with the 3.0 stock settings ...... then you should get a feel for a middle of the road voltage jump from stock to get to some 3.6ghz and 3.8 ghz settings ?


Intel E8400 E0 3.0Ghz 
ThermalRight Ultra Extreme w/ Antec 3 speed 
4870 1GB GDDR5 PCS+
Asus P5Q E P45
OCZ 4GB 1066MHz 8500 Reaper
Samsung 750GB SATA II
XP 64
Corsair TX 750W


The basic settings for NO overclock are as follows:

AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 9

FSB Strap to North Bridge: Auto
(333 recommended, 400 can be used too)

FSB Frequency: 333
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1066
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: AUTO
DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to READ Delay (D): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (S): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (D): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): AUTO

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Auto
AI Transaction Booster: Auto
Common Performance Level [10] If I set previous to manual this one is at 5
Pull-In of CHA PH1: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH2: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH3: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH4: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH1: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH2: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH3: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH4: DISABLED

CPU Voltage: 1.20 (max 1.3625)
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): AUTO
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): AUTO
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.50 (min 1.4)(max 1.56)
FSB Termination Voltage: AUTO (possibly 1.3)
DRAM Voltage: 2.1 (By RAM Manufacturer – P5Q Board overvolts by 0.08 avg)

NB Voltage: 1.10
can be [AUTO] if the FSB is below 400MHz, rising to 1.3V for 400-500MHz and a maximum of 1.4V for 500MHz and above (quote: Intel)

NB GTL Reference: AUTO

SBridge Voltage: 1.10
Controls HDD, LAN, Audio etc. go up to 1.3V

PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : Auto
NB Clock Skew : Auto

Advance CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Setting: 9
C1E Suppport: Disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled
Intel® Virtualization Tech: Disabled
CPU TM Function: Enabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

there are a whole range of speeds here!


Now the following is my history of the day, with only the listed fields changing otherwise set to the values above:

*3.15 ghz*
FSB: 350
VCORE: 1.2
NB V: 1.1
DRAM Freq: 1053
~
Idle Temp: 36/26
Load Temp: 36/35
Minutes tested in Orthos: 5min

*3.33 ghz*
FSB: 370
VCORE: 1.2
NB V: 1.1
DRAM Freq: 986
~
Idle Temp: 36/26
Load Temp: 36/36
Minutes tested in Orthos: 15min

*3.6 ghz*
FSB: 400
VCORE: 1.2
NB V: 1.1
DRAM Freq: 1066
~
Idle Temp: 36/26
Load Temp: 36/37
Minutes tested in Orthos: 15min

*3.7 ghz*
FSB: 411
VCORE: 1.2
NB V: 1.1
DRAM Freq: 1031
~
Idle Temp: 36/26
Load Temp: 36/38
Minutes tested in Orthos: 15min

*3.8 ghz*
FSB: 422
VCORE: 1.2250
NB V: 1.1
DRAM Freq: 1014
~
Idle Temp: 36/26
Load Temp: 38/39
Minutes tested in Orthos: 15min

*3.9 ghz*
FSB: 433
VCORE: 1.275
NB V: 1.28
DRAM Freq: 1040
~
Idle Temp: 36/26
Load Temp: 44/46
Minutes tested in Orthos: 1h 10min

*4.0 ghz*
FSB: 445
VCORE: 1.3
NB V: 1.28
DRAM Freq: 1069
~
Idle Temp: 36/26
Load Temp: 48/50
Minutes tested in Orthos: 4h 30min


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

AS per Settings i attached, what do u recommend if i want to keep multipler 8x and fsb 450


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the E8400 performs better with the 9X multiplier

which cpu do you have again .......... the CO stepping or G0 ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would set 

cpu multiplier at 9X

CPU frequency at 400mhz 

set vdimm ram voltage at 2.0ghz

try that and post back


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

C0. and what settings do u recommend for my Ram...whenever i overclock to 450fsb my Ram Drops to 851mhz..why this happens


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

drops because your strap is at 333 instead of 400


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

forget at getting your ram to 1066mhz to many fellas focus on that; we buy 1066mhz because its easier to keep stable at 850 mhz and higher ......... not becasue we want to zoom to 1066mhz on the memory .........although when your FSB gets to 4.0 ghz your memory will get there automatically


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

try these for 3.6 ghz (always 9 for the multiplier)

FSB: 400
VCORE: 1.2
NB V: 1.1

vdimm at 2.0


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

May i ask..why 9 multiplier is best for E8400 as you mentioned


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the E8400 has been proven to run better and higher on the higher FSB 


why would you prefer to run the 8X multiplier ? that method was a carry over from the days when the memory was too slow to keep up with the cpu so they would dumb down the fsb so the memory could keep pace ........ but now the 1066 memory is actually able to go faster than the cpu...... the E8400 even at 4.0 cant out run 1066 mhz memory


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

Can you explain when i increase my fsb to 450, my Ram speed falls to 851 MHZ. why this happend, And as u said i should increase my straps to 400..what will happen


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

At what Condition Ram is Running at its full Mhz, that is 1066?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

haywired2002 said:


> At what Condition Ram is Running at its full Mhz, that is 1066?



actually ...........not very often ......... not sure how to do it on asus boards as I havent overclocked many of those in the last year or so ....... on gigabyte boards they have settings that allow you to run the memory set at more than 2 times the fsb ........... 

example = 450 x 2 - 900mhz on the ram

on gigabyte boards they have a 2.40 setting

450 x 2.40 = 1080mhz (but they ofen get cranky and unstable at that)


the cpu and memory run the best and fastest on an equal fsb relationshiop 

both cpu and memory at 400-450 mhz .............the cpu gets multiplied by 4 the memory gets multiplied by 2


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

"both cpu and memory at 400-450 mhz " According to this line you quoted, 
Am i right if i say...400*4-450*2
that is 1600 FSb-900mhz of Dram


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

haywired2002 said:


> "both cpu and memory at 400-450 mhz " According to this line you quoted,
> Am i right if i say...400*4-450*2
> that is 1600 FSb-900mhz of Dram







YUP right on the money


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

I read somewhere on net that..For CODs , perfect Dram to FSB ration is 2:4. is it true?..and how to achive it


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry its 5:4


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I always preferred 1:1 myself

but those changes are accomplished with the boot strap ....... settting them at different settings......... make some boot strap changes while shooting for say 3.2 ghz or 3.3 then look what your changes do in cpu-z in the memory tab ........ you will see them change ratio's


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

I want to ask one more thing..Whenever i turn on my Pc, BOard turns on perfectly, BUt monitor light keeps on blinking, then i Press the REstart button..it Turns on Perfectly, 
Can u have any idea what might be the problem


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 9

FSB Frequency: 400
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1066
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: AUTO
DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to READ Delay (D): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (S): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (D): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): AUTO

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Auto
AI Transaction Booster: disable
Common Performance Level [10] 
Pull-In of CHA PH1: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH2: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH3: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH4: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH1: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH2: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH3: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH4: DISABLED

CPU Voltage: 1.28 
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): AUTO
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): AUTO
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.50 
FSB Termination Voltage: AUTO 
DRAM Voltage: 2.0 

NB Voltage: 1.10

NB GTL Reference: AUTO

SBridge Voltage: 1.10

PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : Auto
NB Clock Skew : Auto

Advance CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Setting: 9
C1E Suppport: Disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled
Intel® Virtualization Tech: Disabled
CPU TM Function: Enabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled 

My CPU Restarts while loading windows..Suggest me


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

raise cpu voltage to 1.32 and try again


----------

